# Norwegen Angeln Mitfahrer gesucht vom 15.05-26.05.2021



## xtspilk (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,Auf Grund der Corona Krise ist unsere Angelreise 2020 ausgefallen.Wir werden aber 2021 wieder fahren.da 3 Sportfreunde von 8 Sportfreunden 2021 nicht wollen haben wir jetzt noch 3 Plätze frei.bei Fragen ruft mich einfach an,persönlich ist das immer besser.Alle Leistungen sind inkl.außer Getränke. Boote 2x 22Fuß mir 60 PS ,Haus 170 qm bin zu erreichen 

Modedit: Nummer entfernt


----------



## blassauge (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo...fehlt da nicht etwas?
zb. Reisezeit, Reiseziel, Kosten, Abfahrort, geplante Anreise etc. 

Einfach ins Blaue melden wird sich bestimmt niemand.

mfg


----------



## xtspilk (1. Juni 2020)

Reisezeit vom 15.05 bis 26.05.2021,Reiseziel Nähe Starvanger,Reisekosten 930 alles inkl.außer Getränke,Abfahrort Golzow bei Eberswalde,Fähre Hirtshals Starvanger mit Kabine


----------

